# Worried



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

One of my mbuna fish is getting really skinny but the other two are fine (I just got them about 2 weeks ago). Are the other fish keeping it from eating? @[email protected] I'm just now starting out (as many of you already know) and I have no clue what to do!!

Physical: He isnt losing color and he is still somewhat active, but not as active as when I got him.

>< I'm going to get this right eventually I swear!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is there a bulge under the chin? A holding mouthbrooder will often stop eating and hide all the time. Does the belly look sunken? A fish with parasites or worms can eat and still lose weight.


----------



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

Its too young to have babies, but the stomach is a little sunken in ;_;


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

WHat are your water parameters, is he being picked on, what size tank, etc? There are any number of things that could be stressing him out.


----------



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont have a kit for all the water parameters but the ph is (8.0-8.2) the temp is a steady 80 degrees, and the tank is a 20 gal but he's still about an inch long and I'm saving up for a 75. Theres 3 of them in the tank (i put lots of rocks to make up for the little space) and the biggest cichlid in there leaves him alone, its mainly the other mbuna his same size that bothers him, though he holds his own pretty well.

Maybe whats stressing him out is that he's in a new tank and all the fish are trying to figure out a pecking order.. I hope he's not sick


----------

